# Repair needed to habitation door



## howellsroad

Your challenge. should you be prepared to accept it!

Can anyone suggest a decent repair shop, in the West Midlands ideally, to take on the repair of the door of our Lunar Telstar? Back in March I (yes "I", not "her in doors") had what was a very minor scrape and caused some damage to the bottom of the habitation door, plus some minor scratches to the bodywork. 
A local garage, which for the moment, will remain nameless, has spent the last 6 months trying to effect a repair by adapting a door which was apparently a near fit. They have totally failed and I'm left with a door in worse condition than when they first put their hands on it. It now needs a new lock as well as new hinges. 

Anyway, the insurance company are now offering a cash in lieu settlement since they feel a straight replacement is unlikely.
I was very tempted to get my hammer and carefully do a bit of panel beating myself but would certainly prefer an expert to tackle it.

Suggestions please.


----------



## Glandwr

West of Oswestry too far away? Versitile chap in Llanrhaeadr YM who does the whole gambit. PM me for details if you are interested.

Dick


----------



## howellsroad

A little further than had hoped but all depends what other suggestions come in. Will keep in mind. Thanks for getting back Dick.

Tim


----------



## howellsroad

*A resolution at last*

 
It has taken nearly 12 months but, at last we have our van back with a new habitation door fitted. Thanks to the work of Shaun Ennis and his team of fitters at Ennis Caravans in Cross Hands, near Carmarthen.
The problem experienced by the previous garage was that a straight replacement door could not be found and whatever they tried by way of adapting a door to fit the opening, failed. They finally admitted failure after 6 months. What Shaun and his team achieved was getting a door which was a close match in size and then making the necessary alterations to the size of the opening in the van.
The essential difference between Ennis and the previous company was in the quality of reliable communication received. We were let down repeatedly by the previous repairer and came not to rely on anything they told us. Shaun e mailed us daily as to the progress sending us photos to show the progress being made. Given that our lovely and much loved little Lunar Telstar is no longer made and spare parts, such as a habitation door, are not available this was always going to a difficult repair. I have not named the first, failed, repairer since they have made a reasonably financial compensation, not on condition that I don't name them I might add but with the labour costs and material wasted together with our compensation it has cost them thousands and I simply don't wish to rub their nose in it. 
This has been a long, long saga, not made easier by our dealings with the insurance company. I have learned a lot in the process much of which I can share but not on the web. 
Most important lesson? If you have a motorhome where spares are difficult to come by --- don't pick an argument with a stone wall!


----------



## Evs54

*Re: A resolution at last*



howellsroad said:


> It has taken nearly 12 months but, at last we have our van back with a new habitation door fitted. Thanks to the work of Shaun Ennis and his team of fitters at Ennis Caravans in Cross Hands, near Carmarthen.
> T
> 
> Glad it's all worked out for you , it must have been hell going through all that . I would have a guess who the first repairer was but won't mention them in the post .
> 
> All the best


----------



## aldra

Hab doors are a pain

At present we are unable to get in the van as the Hab lock isn't working

We can't get in through the cab doors as its parked close on the drive

We will try squeezing a small G'kid through later :lol: 

The lock has been a pain since new and worse since the new door was fitted
It has been "sorted " several times under Guarentee but eventually goes wonky again

Aldra


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Have you tried Cannock Resprays in Stafford? They do a lot of insurance repair work on motorhomes. They certainly come with my recommendation, but don't ask me why I had to use them.  

Sandy


----------



## aldra

Come on sandy

WHY

Aldra  :lol:


----------



## howellsroad

:?
Yes, come on Sandy, what's the story?
Actually we did travel up to Cannock back in early November to let Ian have a look at the damage but he was not able to quote at the time. He was though very helpful and he came with a BIG reputation; most apt for such a BIG man, nearer 7ft than 6ft I should recon.

Tim


----------



## aldra

Well we managed to get into the van

Turned the key and the barrel came out on the end of it 8O 8O 

Wonder if we take the door panel off it will be fixable

Anyone know??

Aldra


----------



## aldra

So no one has found the barrel still attached to the key?.

It still locks unfortunately

Still threaded a small grandchild through the cab door and he managed to open it

Cost €2 and a packet of chewing gum :lol: :lol: 

Now we need a lock repair man

Hope it only involves a new barrel when we eventually find one

The barrels are very flimsy when viewed from the end of a key 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

aldra said:


> Come on sandy
> 
> WHY
> 
> Aldra  :lol:


A reversing accident (watching the wrong mirror) left a long gouge down the side, damaging two windows etc. I was very embarrassed! Cannock Resprays were very good at getting it fixed, I just gave them the insurance details, delivered the van to them and picked it up about three weeks later.

Sandy ( now more careful when reversing  )


----------

